# First pair of cowboy boots???



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I just got a new pair of Ariat work hog golden grizzly boots for Christmas. I was reading somewhere to buy cowboy boots tight and once they are broken in they will have no hill slip and fit great. Than I was told today that you want a little bit of heel slip. Anybody know much about this? Kinda a weird question but any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

I have always heard you want a little bit of heel slip. That's how I always get mine and they fit fine


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

You do want a little bit of heel slippage. Usually about a 1/2 inch is just right. As the shank of the boots break in, you should notice less heel slippage. Most important is how the boot fits in the vamp (the part that goes across the top of your foot). They should be a little tight at first, but still need to remain snug after they are broken in. Some people will have them stretched to avoid the breaking in period.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You want them to slip a little. Break your feet in slowly wearing them. If you have never worn cowboy boots they are going to make your feet hurt including the toes. They are different to wear than tennis shoes.

You will like the Ariat boots. I have a pair of safety toe cowboy boots I wear. I wear them every day all day and the same pair will last me a couple years.


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! I ended up with the new Ariat work hog tall blue boots. I love them. They dont hurt my feet at all. What do you use to condition the leather?


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

Saddle soap And mink oil here..... They do some what darkin the leather though.


----------

